# Shavings in the Cup of Mealworms - Safe?



## Ghostie (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been feeding Ghost some mealworms lately (first time she's showed interest) and I'm afraid sometimes she's accidentally ingesting some of the bedding/shavings that the mealies come in? Does anyone know what this substrate is/if it's safe for hedgie ingestion?

Or should I really be making sure she's not eating any of it? I scoop the mealies out with a plastic spoon and sometimes the little shavings get on the spoon.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Out here whenever you buy mealies/superworms they'd put in a handful of wood shavings as well before popping air in on the plastic bag. I asked my regular feeder dealer about it and told me that it was to keep them dry and prevent the worms from getting/producing condensations inside the bag, which apparently was true when one time i asked him not to put some in. After an hour travelling home the worms are like moist and muddy but alive. Just kinda mushy lol..

Just use tweezers to pick the mealies out instead of scooping them


----------



## cwallace4runner (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks, first time I bought mealworms. Didn't know what those shaving things were. 
I didn't want to dump it all in his food dish and used tweazers instead. Glad I did so!


----------

